# TL vs (key holder “senior” small format) TL : PAY



## 123ZXC (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey everyone! 
i currently work for a “traditional” chain target store as a Team Leader, I have been a key holder for about 8 months - closing and opening the store independently when closing / executive leaders are not available. I have the opportunity to transfer to a small format location where there are no ETLS just all KeyHolding TLs. Is there a differential pay rate? When I got my keys at my current store I did not get a pay raise. Though when SD & ETLs talk about small formats for TLs , they speak highly of it as if it is a Vertical move and the term “Senior”team leader is thrown out there. Has anyone transferred to small format - is there a pay raise - if so, dollar(s) or cents? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 29, 2021)

Nope, no pay raise. But yeah it's higher level responsibility because of the lack of ETLs, so I can see why they would say it’s a vertical move. It’s technically not a higher position, but it could be a stepping stone to being an ETL. I’ve had a lot of TLs at my store get fast tracked to ETL.

A couple of them were TLs for less than a year before getting promoted to ETL. Some others were TLs for many years and couldn’t get promoted to ETL, but became Small Format TLs and then got promoted to ETL within a year.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2021)

If this is a district initiated move,you  can raise the issue of pay , never hurts to broach.


----------



## Digi_E (May 22, 2021)

While its same pay and position "technically" there is more focus on your leadership and management skills as there are no ETL's and you run the operations. The extra responsibility for the same pay is mitigated by the fact small formats are easier and generally more exciting to run. You get to run things your way and fix issues Target still cant figure out with small formats. You have to look into sales and provide feedback on what works and what doesn't. When a TL is suggested for succession from a small format they are generally held in higher regard then a chain store TL as they walk more visits directly.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 27, 2021)

midwestmagic said:


> and the term “Senior” team leader is thrown out there


Senior Team Leaders (SrTL) were thrown out to the compactor when Modernization came around, giving pretty much any TL the ability to become a Key Holder. They need to stop using that outdated term. There are no senior TLs anymore.

TLs at Small Format stores are SFTLs (Small Format Team Leaders) and their responsibilities are basically those of ETLs at regular Target or Super Target stores.


----------

